# Nice open splice...



## wireman3736 (Mar 3, 2007)

Yea, thats it, Thats the way you do it


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Make sure to wrap it well with the insulation! Got to keep the heat in, you know!


----------

